# The Wandering Tower: Short Story Blog, Continued



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the choice of several other stories to post here. I'll give little teasers of what they are:

*Steel*
A young girl singer in conservatory discovers a dark truth about her accompanist friend, but an even darker truth about his enemy when they face off in a battle for fame. But no one can keeps secrets for long... not even her.

*The Nightmare*
A Murder Mystery of unusual circumstances, and it all surrounds a mysterious glass of wine. A detective's quest to find the killer leads him closer to home than he expects: his own relationship.

*Poison*
What happens when your best friend and mentor is the most famous and *envied* composer of the country, but also carries a dark secret that would obliterate his reputation? Worst of all... what would you do if his worst enemies happened to be some of your best friends as well?

What seems most interesting? Please tell!


----------

